# A brutally honest look at one man’s 4 year journey doing rideshare .



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello everyone , 
My name is Scott , and if you allow me to tell you my story , I’d appreciate it . So let me start by telling you that my rideshare journey that started around 4 years ago and will end around 6am on Jan 1, 2022.

What you will get is an honest look at what I’ve gone through these past years and I’ll break it down into 3 parts . 

1: Rides 1-500 ( of which I had to toss 50 riders out due to their behavior .)
2: Rides 501-10,000 ( of which I only had to toss 1 rider from my vehicle.) 
3: Rides 10,001- ? That number is yet to be achieved as the last one will be on Jan 1, 2022 around 6am or so .

Im sure there will be questions along the way ,
however I’m not really looking for them , I just simply want to share the good and bad I’ve seen throughout this whole 4 years+ that I’ve found funny, infuriating , and down right nasty.

I’m not looking for anything , no trophy’s , no attaboys , and most of all no trolls ( y’all know who you are as Ive read this forum for about 3.5 years and I’ve just decided now that I’m almost done , I’d like to show my appreciation to those of you that Ive gleaned a lot of information from as I’ve sifted thru the bs to get to.

This will be an ongoing thread until I hang it up when then new year comes in . Please be patient with me as I tell you my experiences to the end , as I have found this job to be fun and miserable at the same time.

Thank you for allowing me to tell my story and I think you may find it interesting as I most certainly have .

When I started this job about 4 years ago ,
I weighed 180lbs and at 5’ 8” tall and 47 years old I was in relatively good shape ( boy oh boy was that gonna change over the years ) 
Anyways , that’s my start and I’ll try to post the first chapter of this journey when I can .
Hope you enjoy it as much as I’ll enjoy writing it , when I have the time .

Thanks for listening ,
Scott


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi Scott. Welcome to uberpeople.net. I look forward to the ongoing story.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Hello everyone ,
> My name is Scott , and if you allow me to tell you my story , I’d appreciate it . So let me start by telling you that my rideshare journey that started around 4 years ago and will end around 6am on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> What you will get is an honest look at what I’ve gone through these past years and I’ll break it down into 3 parts .
> ...


So what happens @ 6:00 a.m. jan.1 2022 ?
You will be off of parole ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Hello everyone , My name is Scott ,



Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## TdotUber (Feb 17, 2016)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Hello everyone ,
> My name is Scott , and if you allow me to tell you my story , I’d appreciate it . So let me start by telling you that my rideshare journey that started around 4 years ago and will end around 6am on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> What you will get is an honest look at what I’ve gone through these past years and I’ll break it down into 3 parts .
> ...


I’m in… you’re it.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning to all of you,

As I wrap up my visit with my extended family ,
I have a little time on my hands as I fish for some catfish , I figured I’d start this morning with my intro to rideshare ( both Uber and Lyft , or as one prominent poster refers to them as ( $&@$ !! Lyft !!!) .

Well I’d have to agree withTroy on this one , they are definitely the most evil of the 2 company’s , however it’s like comparing 2 murderers , and sayin , damn ! , this one’s more evil than the other cause he murdered 10 , but the other fella just murdered 9 .
But I digress , back to how it all started .

Well , it all started about 4 years ago when I decided that I’d pick up a second job and my kids suggested I try Uber . So I said , what the $&@$ ! , I like drivin somewhat and hell I can talk to anyone so I set out on this journey thru hell and back .

Now , when I tell you I started this job liking people,
thats an honest statement , however I did not realize
how quickly that would change , ( well to be honest it only really took about 500 rides and 1.3 years to get there ) .

So let’s start with the first 6 months and I’ll keep it brief as if I told ya every ride , well that would get quite boring real fast , and quite honestly I just don’t have time to recallem all .

Let’s start with my first , wether good or bad , you always remember the first one of everything , and this is no exception .

So as I’m leaving my fulltime job ( irrellavent to this thread ) , I decide this was the day after having been signed up for a week ( kids are great to have for the purposes of helping wade thru the endless hoops one must jump thru get signed up for Uber ( lyft came on board 1.5 years later , and like a cheap $&@&$ , she was ridden hard and served a purpose until that @&$&@ , decided that a 30% pay cut seemed fair to everyone involved , at which point I decided I’d stick with the cheap $&@&$ I originally hoped in bed with , so to speak .

After work on a nice fall day around 5 I popped that cherry and turned the Uber app on and off I went . Now to say I had no clue as to what I was doing would be just a wee bit of an understatement , but I digress and back to the story we go .

After driving back towards my house ( bout 20 min away ) the Uber app finally goes off , in my mind I’m thinking, shit , this is easier than fishin as that’s how I looked at it and still do to this day .

Damn , fishing is heating up , so I’ll leave ya with this picture , as I’ve got some bass and catfish nibbling on my line as I type this on myphone .

Thanks for listening ,

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

You had me at catfishing!

Why the 10% kick out rate in the first 500?

I have gained 12 pounds in two months.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok, I’m hooked. Pun intended. This forum has been boring the last couple months. So many members have disappeared. I look forward to following this soap opera.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello there , 
Well I needed to move my fishin spot about a mile on the other side of the lake due to a bunch of screamin kids ( I’ve had my fill of those as mine are older now.) 

Ping…., ping ….., awe shit I think to myself as I touch my phone to accept my first ride . It’s about 4 miles away and I can’t remember the name of the kid , but off I go in my 2005 Toyota Corolla , paint worn to a nice mat finish ( a light gold to be correct .)

Now that I think about it , I should take the time to let you know that this journey started in 2016 and after 500 rides I took about a year off to reavaluate this whole rideshare job as truly when I tell you after 500 rides and kicking 50 riders to the curb and having earned just $1 for every 2 miles driven I knew there had to be a different way , so I took the time to do a little research into this endeavor that I had failed so miserable at from the getgo . ( Uber sure was a part of that failure as I thought back then , these m fers are some seriously twisted programmers to have been so devious in their code writing that’s for sure !

As I pull up to pick up ( jimmy ) as I need a name and that so aptly described him , although I really can’t remember the young fellas name .

Before I could actually park the car in the space outside his restaurant , he’s already upon me and opened the car door as he jumps in and doesn’t say a word as I see he’s already got his earbuds on . I start the ride and know exactly where he’s going as I know the town I live in like the back of my hand .

25 mins away , about 22 miles and I’m takin the highway so it should be a breeze .

As I pull off I’m thinking , great , he ain’t going to the city as I can’t stand the traffic down there . It’s a pretty uneventful ride as he ain’t sayin shit and quite
frankly that’s fine by me as he’s my kids age back then and they kinda stopped talkin to me and the wife round that age too ( 17-20. ) However , I will say once the kids get around 21-26 they come on back from that stage and rengage with ya !

Well , we are almost at his destination as we exit the highway , when yours truly forgot that ya had to get 3 lanes to the left to make that turn at the light that’s only about 150 yards from the exit .

When I realized where I needed to be , I knew there were no cars beside me . But when I tell you I jerked that car pretty good to the left get to that light , you can only imagine the surprise and shocking feeling I got when the kid in the backseat let out the loudest screech , followed by a , what the hell are you doin !!

Now in my defense , I had forgotten that he was even in the car and honestly when he screamed that it scared the shit outta me . And the rest of the ride went fine and as I dropped him off , he was so polite to say , your the worst Uber I’ve ever taken , now he meant what he said cause bout 4 weeks later I’m sure, but I can’t be for sure , a nice little 1 star appeared and a report for excessive braking appearred not one week into my adventure/ nightmare .

Thanks for listening ,
Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning ,

Allow me to tell you about the first passengers I had to kick out of my 2005 Corolla . I should prolly tell you alittle about myself first so you’ll understand how I am , that way ya don’t just think I’m some sort of a hate filled lunatic .

Well, when I tell you that when I first started doing Uber I loved everyone, and that’s no joke from my kids to my wife to my friends to most people I came in contact with . Now with that being said I also came into contact with jerks and assholes as well . Now the way I like to deal with those types of people is I just usually ignore them. However, when one of them directly insults me or the group Im with I usaully give them a couple choice words that would, how should I put this, put them in their place, back them down, however you want to put it .

So back to my first paxholes ( I just love that term someone came up with !) So , the first paxholes (4) , 
that I tried to kick out , oh and they were eventually removed from my car , just not by me cause the dude in the front seat deserved to have his ass beat up , and after I tell you this story you’ll understand why .

Dang it , gotta help my sister with something , anyways I’ll tell that story in around an hour after I set up my fishin poles


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Well , I had my hands full this morning when I caught this 40 lb sucker who was intent on snapping my fingers off , he was meaner than some of my paxholes , but this is what he looked like when I threw him back , kinda the same way I used to boot deserving pax holes in the beginning of my Uber adventure .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Well , I had my hands full this morning when I caught this 40 lb sucker who was intent on snapping my fingers off , he was meaner than some of my paxholes , but this is what he looked like when I threw him back , kinda the same way I used to boot deserving pax holes in the beginning of my Uber adventure .
> View attachment 618342


I thought it was a new breed of Wuhan Bat at first !


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I can quite honestly tell ya , that I was extremely lucky a nice lady was able to catch it all through pictures from the very beginning , it was a catch of a lifetime that she so aptly captured thru 40 pics , that was the lat one she took as I released it back , he was truly the king of that pond , those snappers live 100 years , 170 is the max age for em , felt so good to get the line off of him so he didn’t drown himself later by having it get tangled near the shoreline .

I’m future years I just hope to get a glimpse of him as it’s just 1 mile from my sisters house . 
Yesterday was truly a day I’ll never forget


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

So it took me a second to put all these pictures together however I just thought that it was so incredible that I needed to share it with someone other than my family and friends. I will eventually get back to the stories, However this one was just too good to pass up pictures will tell thousands of words


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Well , after 2 weeks of fun and sun and lots of fishin , it’s time to head back to my home , 3 months from now my journey with Uber will be over and I’ll prolly miss it for a month and then treat it like girlfriends I had along time ago before I met the one , whom I refer to as the bulldog ( wife ). Uber will be like a girlfriend from the past , something to have fun with till the girlfriend turns into a ***** you love to hate , but then finally you realize she was no good for ya from the start but it just took 4 years to understand how crazy that ***** was ( obv , I’m referring to UBER !

Anyways , I love my city , and I love the area I’m leaving right now too , but I’m now looking forward to my last 3 months with Uber as it’s time some of these entitled pax really get the verbal beat down they have deserved for all the disrespect they have given to many of us that have had to endure while working for this shithole of a company .

I relish the pictures I will take of people who are disrespectful ( and you know there are many ) ,
as I will capture the dismay on their faces from here on out .

These last 3 months are really going to be fun . I work in a great town , but I’d say bout 1 outta ten of my riders are d - bags , and boy will they love the shower of attention verbally I will be handing out to them soon . It’ll all be in good fun from my perspective , nothing malicious , I just wanna correct a few of them as Ieave this soulless 4 letter word of a company that we also call UBER !

Alright, enough of that , let’s go back to the first riders (4) , 2 couples ( man and woman ) , not that I care what the couple is really ! But for the record , that’s the best I can call em . These were my first pax holes removed from my car . And ya always remember your first , as it is and was as satisfying as
You can imagine I assure you !

So as I pull up to pickup “Richard and his wife Karen “, can’t remember their names but it best describes them both , along with their friends Bob and Carol .

So Karen , Bob , and Carol jump in the backseat , and good ole Richard ( and I’m here to tell you he was a real dick ) ! They looked to be about 55-60 , bout ten years older than me at the time I figured .

Now when I tell you that DIck ( short for Richard ) was sitting only bout 12” from me , that little Corolla was a we bit small for them as they were each bout , fity pounds over the recommend weight for each of em .

So I start the ride and I see they are headed bout 20 miles away to a retirement community , as I think , great , highway here we come . Well , first thing outta Dicks mouth ( shoulda been ballz , as he was a 
BIG Prick .

Hold that thought , takin off now , airplane mode we go .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Alright , sorry bout that , bout 3 hrs from home so I be got a little time before we take off .

So , first thing outta Dicks mouth as he sat 12” from me was , damn this car is small , you should get the new camry , has so much more space than this Corolla . He then gos on to tell me about his new one he got and blah, blah , blah .

As we jump on the highway , Dick begins to grill me on the direction we are headed , I let him know the highway is fastest , yet he’s sayin he doesn’t like the highway , well I really don’t care which way a pac wants to go , I’m the driver , I know the town well , and quite frankly if Dick had wanted to take the route he wanted , he shoulda taken his own car .

I already can’t stand the dude and his rudeness knows no bounds as he then pulls his phone out and tells me he wants to show me a new app and I can here the other 3 from the backseat perk up and start getting giddy bout what he’s about to show me.

I wasn’t expecting what he did next as I’m drivin 75 on the highway bout 15 min from the destination . Dick turns on his gps and says , follow these instructions from here on out as Karen ( his wife I assume ) , starts to giggle uncontrollably from behind me .

So I really didn’t have time to care as I was watching the cars around me as I am navigation a long steady curve at 75mph on a fairly busy highway at the time .
So before I know it the gps starts hurling directions and the gps says as he holds it no less than 6” from my ear , the gps say , hey you stupid mother fer , in 5 miles exit the highway as the car erupts in laughter from my paxholes . No big deal , I tell him that’s cute , and go ahead and turn that off cause it’s a little distracting .

30 seconds go by and before I knew it he puts the phone in front of my eyesight and it’s starts hurling insult again and I was not having anymore of that shit . I yelled at Dick and things were bout to get serious ,everyone shut up except me as I pulled to the shoulder of a busy highway as I read him the riot act and told them the ride was over .

Bout to take off , this story only gets better


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Bout to take off , this story only gets better


Wow, he sounds nuts. I have a feeling what will happen next.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What is your weight now ?


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> What is your weight now ?


235 was the height of my weight , started at 180 . 4 years ago , happy to say I’m at 212 this morning . I’ll be back to original 180 by jan1 when my rideshare journey ends .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wake me when you get to the good stuff.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Alright , settled back in at home .
I believe I was pulled over on the side of the highway and I was about to kick my first riders out in my early start with Uber (20) rides in max .

Quickly I get the car to the shoulder of the highway , it’s light out so no problem there . I turn to ******** , what the $&@&’s wrong with you as I start to lecture a man who’s ten years my senior but as childish as my 22 year old son .

Nobody says a word while I’m lecturing and after a 2 minute dressing down of this clown , I tell them all to get out as this ride is over . That’s when I realized they were not gonna get out ( and really don’t blame them and I get back up to speed and proceed to the next exit all the while letting them know when I get to a safe spot , they are getting out . Now they all get super nice and apologetic cause they see the shit is getting real now . They beg and plead to no avail , and when they see I won’t relent , good ole Dick says , we ain’t gettin out and your takin us to our house , we’ll Dick was in for a rudeawakening as I already was pulling off the exit and low and behold who do I see sitting in his car setting up a speed trap just off the exit , yep , you guessed it , my local law enforcement .

Now when I tell you I knew the officer as I’ve had a couple speeding tickets by this officer I knew what I was gonna do . I stopped the car and put in park and left the paxholes inside . Told the officer what had happened and that the pan holes would not leave my car , I spiced it up a bit cause DICK deserved what was coming , I knew they had all been drinking but they were the ones ****in up and I had no more time to $&@& with them.

So mr officer said Scott , stay here and I’ll take care of this . No problem I thought and I wish I only had popcorn as the show I was about to see was as good and satisfying as I’d ever seen.

Now without him even getting to the car the 3 pax holes in the back got out and started to plead their case but the officer said the rides over , he can put you out , it’s not against the law . Now the officer turned his attention to DIck , still sitting in passenger seat , window rolled down as the officer approached . Cop said you need to exit the vehicle and Dick choose the wrong words and it was beautiful . 
Now Dicks words in response to cops direct order to exit the vehicle were , I paid for this ride to take me home and I’m not getting out until we get home .

What happened next was a sight to behold , within 5 second the cop opened the door , yanked him out and spun him around in one motion and had the cuffs on Dick that by the time the cop turned Dick around all Dick couldsay was , wud ya do that fer . 
Cop explained your being arrested for disorderly conduct and drunk in public , now ya see what Dick forgot ? Well Dick was a little drunk in the car , which is fine , but once he failed to comply , forcing the cop to pull him out , he added a charge of drunk in public along with the disorderly conducts charge .

Not one of the three remaining paxholes said a word as the cop put Dick in his cruiser and when the cop came back , I thanked him , asked if he needed me anymore , he said nope , I’ll take care of this and I was on my way , grinning from ear to ear and proceeded to have a great day .

Sorry this one took so long , but I’ve had a busylast couple of days.

Thanks for taking the time to read this ,

Scott


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> 235 was the height of my weight , started at 180 . 4 years ago , happy to say I’m at 212 this morning . I’ll be back to original 180 by jan1 when my rideshare journey ends .


Congratulations on the weight loss.

My numbers were very much like yours in July of 2020 as I had posted back then.









Big people are ruining my seats


..very much so. For whatever reason I've dated multiple filipino mixed guys. Maybe because their culture is comfortable dating outside their own. Filipinos themselves are mixed in general. Filipino women are always so beautiful with their BIG eyes ❤.




www.uberpeople.net





Since writing that I have reached my goal of 180lbs, though I bounce around between 180-185.


To anybody reading this and thinking about losing weight let me just say that you can do it. If I can do it anybody can do it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Honestly I thought Dick was going to shove some money in you're face. Lot's of money.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Honestly I thought Dick was going to shove some money in you're face. Lot's of money.


Well , In a way he did , just came later after I reconsidered my strategy moving forward after the first 500 rides that saw me boot 50 pax holes out in various spots .
But I digress , those stories will come in due time , 

Have a nice day and I’ll try my best to do the same .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Honestly I thought Dick was going to shove some money in you're face. Lot's of money.


Well , In a way he did , just came later after I reconsidered my strategy moving forward after the first 500 rides that saw me boot 50 pax holes out in various spots .
But I digress , those stories will come in due time , 

Have a nice day and I’ll try my best to do the same .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Flash forward to the present day with Uber ,
Well I’m no dummy so I changed to xl bout 2 years in and I’m here to say , wow , just wow . Once you know your market ( surge ) , being able to use destination filters , ( heavy surge ) . Enables you to do xl and x rides at an actual profit , also it doesn’t hurt if ya can talk to normal people as for the last 10,000 + rides I have rules before you can ride with me . Kinda like dexter the show ( coming back soon ) Dexter kills people who deserve to not exist anymore ( while I do not advocate that , it is a premise that is very interesting as well as disturbing ) although it did steer a little off course of that premise right from the first season on .

So my rules that are now in place are simple , I show up to greet you outside of van , don’t even try to get in cause it will be locked till I talk to ya for a second as I get out to , how should I put this , take your temperature 😁

Any hint of trouble or dickyness from ya or god forbid your just a flat out ***** of a person , well , you ain’t riding and if I’m closeenough to the end of the timer or it’s just a flat out slow day I will collect my anti prick fee which is what I like to call it.

Now if it’s ping after ping I just cancel you for behavior or my fav of all , sorry UBER , rider had no mask ( ask me if I care ! Pricks deserve some payback and I love giving it to em , even on that tiny level.

With all that being said , was a slow day for sure ( weekends where it’s at in my market) but 10 rides and 8 hrs later , I made an exceptable amount for the 67 miles I put on the van , now for the math experts out there , my opinion is $$ per miles driven is the main factor in rideshare , with cost per mile driven a metric to not sleep on as well . If you use your downtown wisely , the hours don’t really matter , unless your doing 70-80 hours a week ( you have bigger fish to fry if so as that leaves no time for living) .

My sweet spot since I went full time with UBER XL is around 35-50 hrs per week ( big weekends 50 , slower ones around 35-40 .)

So today I had an example of a rider who didn’t get his ride . Dang it , forgot dudes name already , but let’s just call him Dick for arguments sake .

Pull up to a spot I like after dropping off nearby and sit . In comes a ride . Wait for Dick and as I’m getting something from the glove box , I hear something and as I turn around I’m greeted by Dick , now as I pass him holding 3 suitcases and various other items I motion to him to come on back here and let’s put that stuff in the trunk . So I open the trunk on the van and I turned to grab a bag from DIck , I notice that the little weasel has already opened the van door and put all his bags directly behind my seat. So I walked to the still open door and I say dick let’s go ahead and put that stuff in the trunk, and he says to me, it’ll be OK I do this all the time, as if that is reassuring to me should someone hit me and that shit starts flying around and breaks one of our necks .
So I gave him another chance, and I said dick, let’s go ahead and move that stuff to the trunk, to which he replied, it’s all good man I’ll just keep it right here.
Well I figured I had been patient enough and asked him three times to comply with a fairly easy simple direction .

Patients be damned and I now to Dick to remove his “shit “ from my car and proceeded to get my pound of flesh verbally when I said to “ what the @&$$ is wrong with you ? You can’t even comply with a simple instruction that I asked of you 3 times , take your shit and wait for the next driver don’t worry buddy I will not charge you for this! But I am canceling this ride!

so good old dick removes all of his belongings and sets them back on the sidewalk and I appreciate the walk around and get in the front seat of my van in order to leave. Not to my surprise when I look at the Uber app the timer was already up so that presented a very delightful dilemma that I always enjoy.

I hit the rider was not wearing a mask icon, and I collected my $5.04 and I moved onto the next person. I suggest more of you try this as maybe it’ll keep some of these assholes in line.

Thanks for taking the time to read this,

Scott


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> H in my 2005 Toyota Corolla , paint worn to a nice mat finish ( a light gold to be correct .)


God weeps, whenever someone buys a tan or gold Corolla.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> God weeps, whenever someone buys a tan or gold Corolla.


I still have that one too , that I used at first , still going strong at 150 k miles , matter of fact my daughter used it through college , or should I say abused it , but not to worry , as a hobby , I love to work on all my cars . I’ll post a pic of it when I remember and get a chance , have a great day sir , and I’ll try my best to do the same .

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello there , 

So , I’ve been back here in Vegas since Tuesday and have been busy working wed, Thur , Fri , and currently sat , as I type this up .
Allow me to tell ya that it’s def diff now than it was almost 3 weeks ago when I left , was $60 an hour for about a year , but as I’m sure you know all the ants came back from their undergoround lair they were in for the past year as they fattened up on that tiny bone that was thrown to them by our guberment .

Most ants weren’t smart enough to realize that if ya just stopped being sheep and started being smart , ya could have stock enough money away to do something else .

Now if I haven’t told ya , this is current day talk, so I’ll just let ya know that I moved up a little on the Uber platform and now do Xl and it’s a little easier and less stressful to do for sure . Uber c in my market pre pandemic was about 20 an hr after all expenses were figured in and only if you knew the city could you attain this , now when I tell you that pre pandemic xl was about $30 an hour after expenses , well , that would be true also , but you must know this city to attain that figure , and have at least a little conversation skills as well .

Flash forward to me starting back on wed of this week and it has returned to pre pandemic numbers on xl as well and I suspect x , but that is only a assumption .

I have enjoyed more time in between rides though as it is a little less stressful ( but also a little less money , but really , I like to use the downtime in my 40 hour workweek with Uber to get other things done while waiting for my rides , so really it’s just a trade off in my opinion .

Well , gotta go , as I’m up next here in Vegas , time for the highway if ya know what I mean😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello there , 

So I have some free time as I watch my beloved Redskins play the Saints before heading out for a long day and night here in Vegas doing Uber . ( 10 hrs today , my longest day of my week . (And my most profitable as well .)

Well , this portion of the tread I’ll just call it the “ The first and only run I’ll ever do , and you’ll understand why I call it this after you read what happened to me when I was “green” behind the ears when this situation happened to me when I was only 100 rides in doing rideshare bout 4 years ago .)

So as I pull up to my Uber X ride about 4 years ago or so , I round the corner in a suburb somewhere near summerlin and arrive at my pickup point and see one of the nicest houses you could imagine ( in my mind I price it at about 2 million and am lookin forward to see who comes out and am pleasantly suprised by a gorgeous young lady (25-30) comes over to the car as I exit to help her with the duffel bag slung around her shoulder and as I pop the trunk on my tiny 2005 Corolla I meet her at the back to help her with said bag . As I try to help her with it she casually says , no worries I got it as she places it in the trunk . Now when I tell you I’m a sucker for a gorgeous woman regardless of her age I would not be lying, with that being said I open the back door for the young lady and she suddenly stopped in her tracks and says, don’t worry about the door sir, I need you to take this bag that my girlfriend left here and take it over to her house as she reaches into her little nice designer pocket bag she’s got slung around her shoulder, she open said purse / handbag , and immediately says , as she pulls a nice crisp $100 bill out , now it’s the new one with the beautiful blue strip running down the bill that I love , she says , can I trust you to get this bag to my girlfriend as she needs it in order to leave on a flight in 3 hrs , as she hands me that crisp beautiful bill after completing her conversation to me . Now I’ll tell you what I said as I didn’t see anything wrong with her request and I’ve had big tips before from well to do people and thought it a reasonable request of hers to do so in this instance .

So I thanked her profusely and pocketed that $100 bill before in my mind she had a chance to change her mind about the generosity she was about to bestow upon me .

I assured her I would get it there pronto and I was off to do that promptly and of course use the highway if I could as it didn’t take me long to understand the highway was my friend and put less stress on my car and mind when driving it , and to be quite honest , it did not hurt that I got paid a little more money too . My mom didn’t raise no dummy and I adapt to whatever situation I’m in after I learn what to do .

So I jump in the car , giddy as $&@& , bout the $100 bill now already spent in my mind , and start the ride and am pleasantly surprised by the destination which is clear round the other side of the city and 30 minutes / 30 miles away all highway and I’m off to complete this easy and lucrative ride I’m about to do , get a bag left by a girlfriend at her girlfriends house . As presented to a green Uber driver , I accept at face value , cause as you see , I knew no better at the time .

As I get on the highway I’m day dreamin bout what imma do whit that $100 bill , listening to some 60s-70s music on the radio as I always do , I’m cruising and chillin and having a good ole time byself thinking howgood a day it has already been and how 
Easy this trip will be .

Now after all the giddiness wore off and I was halfway around the 215 headed east ( yes I longhauled the ride even though she tipped me $100 , but I already had figured that one out on my own , however I didn’t call it that at the time , I just thought of it as , the highway , how I make more money and wear the car out less .

So I’m halfway there chillin , listening to music , when it suddenly occurred to me what other scenario this could be . Now my imagination took off as I considered all that had happened up to this point of the ride and boy do I like to break down situations I’m in if I have time to on the fly as I’m in certain situations , not often , but time to time they do pop up on my radar and I’m the type to give it careful thought when I happen upon these “ spots” I find myself in from time to time.

So as I imagine this situation I find myself in I consider the most obvious one that comes to mind ( no need for me to tell you as I’m sure the thoughtful of you out there in this forum reading this , I haveno doubts you’ve already been thinking what has just occurred to me as I give this riderless ride that has me being some sort of courier as I stumbled across that thought as well. )

So as I consider pulling over and looking in that bag , I decide to leave it alone and deliver it to the other party that left it at her friends house ( well least that’s what story I was told.)

I arrive on the east side of town and I immediately understand the situation I find myself in and act accordingly to rapidly remove myself from the situation as fluidly and unsuspectingly as one should do in this spot I e found myself in .

So as I round the corner and arrive at the destination it is clear I’ve entered a spot I would never visit in person that’s for sure .

I pull up to an dilapidated apartment complex and am immediately stoped by three dude who don’t appear although I didn’t say much to em , to be , how shall I put this nicely , like they prolly would never be invited to dinner at my house that’s for sure . I pop the trunk and remain in the car and don’t say a word as one of the dudes walks up to the car as he reaches into his pocket and pulls out …………..
Another crisp $100 bill and says as he hands it me , 
and says thanks ! As his buddy has already retried the bag and shut my trunk , while the third guy has not even taken his eyes off of me the entire time .

Well , I’m not stupid , and I take that $100 bill and say that’s a lot brother , have a great day and I leave that complex and never look back .

Now I’m no dummy , but don’t know for sure what has just happened as I feel like someone just “ pants “ me on the basketball court , But I asked I think to myself about that I didn’t realize I was given $200 for my troubles and I went about my day and had a great day.

But I’ll never forget it and I never have been apart of what I believe happened to me that day , as you will see how that scenario was dealt with in the future , as my next story will be what happened only bout 100 more rides into the future from this one .

Thanks for taking the time to read this ,
Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Posted something I should not have , my bad , I deleted that now 😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

View attachment 620783
View attachment 620784
View attachment 620785


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

View attachment 620787
View attachment 620788
View attachment 620789


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

View attachment 620790
View attachment 620791
View attachment 620792


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

View attachment 620793
View attachment 620794
View attachment 620795


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

View attachment 620796
View attachment 620797
View attachment 620798
View attachment 620799
View attachment 620800
View attachment 620801


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Now for all the Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts out there that just happened to stumble upon this wretched story that I just gave you guys, please take a step back from the keyboard, take a deep breath, and understand what I said was only in jest , I would never ever condone that scene from deliverance , 
Well almost never 😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Now this one will be short and sweet ,
After the “run” , I learned a lesson , and adapted , so bout somewhere round trip 200 , I was a little seasoned .

Go to pick up near el Cortez hotel , Fremont street area ( not nice area for sure) , Two Jamaican ladies hop in with two large bags , and I see one has a $50 bill in her hand , so I’ve seen this drill before so I know what I’m gonna do , no I do need all of you Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts to turn your head and do not read this part, I said how y’all doing ladies, and the one with the $50 in her hands reaches it towards me and says don’t worry about what the app tells you to do we got four stops we need to make, and here’s $50 for your troubles, so I took that $50 and then I’ll look both of them dead score on theeyes , as I put that $50 bill in my pocket I looked over my shoulders and I told those two ladies, yeah I’m get the **** out of this car right now I know what you were getting ready to do and I want no parts of it as they started him and Hollyn about getting that $50 bill back, of which they were not, not as they went round and round about me about that $50 I told them that if they did not get out the ****ing car immediately I was going to call the police, and those were the magic words and they got out of my vehicle and I hauled ass out of there, but I did enjoy that $50 bill I can tell you that right now. **** them is what I say, they nobody I fear in this life. Now I do have to go back to work and because I actually have a ride that I have not even moved to go get since I wrote this but they’ll be there when I get there, and if they are normal human being they will get a ride, but if they are not I guarantee I will cancel their ass on the spot but I will collect that dumb ass fee for them wasting my time now I hope everybody has a great day as I intend to do as well, thank you for listening


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I am determined to get back to my original weight of 180 when I started this venture we call Uber 4 years ago , it will end on Jan 1 , 2022 , and for all of you who gained weight since doing this , including myself , I’d just like to say , you can lose it , as my high point , was 235 bout 12-14 weeks ago , don’t remember exact time , so bout 55lbs gained doing this job ( my own fault , no one’s but mine) , but I’m ****ing dancin a jig this morning as I cracked the 210 barrier today , thanks for listening


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I’d like to take the time to thank some people on 
U PEE . Net ( I just love that one , I stole from another driver 😁) , and when I tell you that I learned most of my tricks for doing Uber from the dc board ,
Well that would be true , as my heart has never left the dmv , even though , me , my wife , and 2 kids ( 26&22 now have been in Vegas for 15 years .

I cannot thank the dc board of this forum enough for
Putting all the info on display to help keep Uber from reallly ****ing me good ( although they always try to **** us without lube by the way , and that’s just rude!

So I’d just say thanks to a few , now I don’t k ow how to tag or whatever you call it , so here it gos from the top of my head , Thanks to Troy , 3.75 , the dude who started the blees me father thread , I think Kawi , now I could be wrong , also the red fro dude ,
Yankdog as well , these people along with many others I just can’t remember as I sit here , Without y’all’s info , my butthole would be wider than a kardashions ,

Anyways , thanks for takin the time to read this ,
Time to shower , and enjoy 2 days of poker at the wsop .

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Day 1 at wsop , very , very nice . Many fish to eat , but I’m takin it slow and chewing them up very good before swallowing them in the end , they are very yummy , now I realize most of you reading this do not understand what I’m talking about however, the few that know poker will understand what I am saying. I will dumb it down for those that do not know how to play poker, you can think of it like this, imagine a shark swimming around eating anything they would like to eat in the ocean, that would be somebody that knows how to play poker pretty decently ,
Then imagine that there are tons of fish so abundant that you can eat any one of them, however I do like to eat them very slowly by taking small bites out of them at a time, which the bites are money , and then eventually I take one big bite from them and their stack is gone, a stack equals all of their money. And all I’ll say is I took many bites yesterday, and I ate a couple as well, thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope you have a great day as I intend to do the same.

Scott


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So what happens @ 6:00 a.m. jan.1 2022 ?
> You will be off of parole ?


He will be promoted to head pax


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Day 1 at wsop , very , very nice . Many fish to eat , but I’m takin it slow and chewing them up very good before swallowing them in the end , they are very yummy , now I realize most of you reading this do not understand what I’m talking about however, the few that know poker will understand what I am saying. I will dumb it down for those that do not know how to play poker, you can think of it like this, imagine a shark swimming around eating anything they would like to eat in the ocean, that would be somebody that knows how to play poker pretty decently ,
> Then imagine that there are tons of fish so abundant that you can eat any one of them, however I do like to eat them very slowly by taking small bites out of them at a time, which the bites are money , and then eventually I take one big bite from them and their stack is gone, a stack equals all of their money. And all I’ll say is I took many bites yesterday, and I ate a couple as well, thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope you have a great day as I intend to do the same.
> 
> Scott


Dude! I ****ed TWO legitimate porn stars this week.

Come back when your story has some sauce


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Dude! I ****ed TWO legitimate porn stars this week.
> 
> Come back when your story has some sauce


Oh my , the master of all has decided to speak to me , I’ve read your post for years , allow me to say thanks for talking to me .
I only came here because I wanted to really be one of those you take under young wing and provide all your wisdom to .

Just kidding , homie don’t play that 😁

Oh , and by the way , I was with my wife 5 times this week , and it never gets old , even all these years , known her since I was 15 , and now I’m bout 52 , married 28 years , and I’d say she’s hotter now than any porn star you could dream of , buddy boy . And I say that with no malice intended , but hey , I’ll respond to anyone who cares to speak to me . But I’m not lookin to impress anyone , least of all someone who thinks bangin a pornstar , has value in this life .
if that’s what passes for sauce in your world , I’m happy to say once more , sorry , but homie don’t play that 😁


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Dude! I ****ed TWO legitimate porn stars this week.
> 
> Come back when your story has some sauce


Not impressive. Most porn is done with an iPhone


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Not impressive. Most porn is done with an iPhone


I don’t know what you said before to me , but it appears as though you are on ignore , sorry , but dem my rules .


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

No trolls?.....Sorry, you're not going to get off that easy. I'll give you pass on this post however.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> No trolls?.....Sorry, you're not going to get off that easy. I'll give you pass on this post however.


I can see your post , so it’s a start😁


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Allright boys and girls , it’s time to move on from the first 500 rides that saw me boot at least 50 riders / paxholes from my 2005 Toyota Corolla , but first I need to tell you a little about my background.

Allow me to go back to a time that shaped me into the man I would become and am to this day so that you may get a clear understanding of how I am , now this will fly past most youngsters on this thread , so take a step back young ones , as most people my age and older will understand this more clearly , but some young ones will get it also , here gos.

So it’s the year 1977 and yours truly is 7 years old and living with my mother and 4 siblings in a 1 bedroom apartment in edsall park just on other side of street from the BowlAmerica and right behind the seven-11 and Kmart that’s in the same parking lot as the Charter House hotel/ bar near AlexandriaVa .

After my father passed when I was 3 ( not lookin for sympathy ) my mom did her best she could for us ( love that woman dearly) , she’s 80 or so now and still as beautiful to me now as she was then.

We bounced around for awhile after my dad passed ( so I’m told , but I really couldn’t tell ya where as I was young and my first real memories that are vivid
Only from the time I was seven .

Hold that thought I got a ride to give. I’ll be back when it’s done


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Allright , nice little highway Xl ride to the airport on a $8.75 surge , much nicer than the first 500 rides for sure as I figured a few things out about this job along the way with some help from some of y’all , ( well to be honest , most of it came from the dc board as the board here in Las Vegas , how should I put this , awe **** it , they flat out ain’t very nice or helpful , and that’s a mild take on it , but I digress , back to my background.

At age seven I got my first lesson about life on the other side of the tracks and I’ll tell you one thing , I don’t regret the lessons I learned at that age , as it prepared me to deal with anything life decided to throw at me from that day forward ( well with a little guidance from my big sister Tammy ( same one I stayed with recently in Va , after my wife got us kicked out of her sisters house while on vacation in Va, recently .

Now my sister was about 13 at the time , my brother Johnny was 12 and my sister Denise was bout 10 , I’m 7 , and my baby half/ sister , but really my sister , was a new born . Her name is Angel and she was born from some dude that was from Thailand , a cook at my moms work whom left the moment Angel was born .

My mom would sleep on the couch with Angel and me and my sisters and brother shared bunk beds in the 1 bedroom apartment and when I tell y’all we were tight as brothers and sisters , I would not be lyin !

We did everything together the four of us . So one of the events that we use to like to do was play basketball on the local court ( me and Johnny ) ,Tammy and Denise would play hopscotch or whatever while me and Johnny would play b- ball , 21 to be exact , with the older kids 19-10 years old and I’ll be frank with ya , we were the minority’s on the court or really , we were the only far skinned kids in our entire complex .

That being said my brother was good at B-ball and I always looked up to him as we were tight as tight gets as brothers and he always looked out for me .
Now I was seven and I tried my best for sure to stay in the 21 every time I could , but you see I was 7 , shot the b-ball granny style and although I usually got put out the game once the first person got to 11 ( 0 point when first player gets to 11 and you sit out till next game starts .) , I was fast and a hustler and ran down all balls and every once in a while I would drain a long shot to stay in the game till the end ,( never did I win till I got older ).

So my brothers and sister wanted to go home and I was intent on finally stayin in the game till I scored at least once and got to play the whole game . I told them this and they said fine ! Stay , we are goin home , only bout a 3 minute walk to the apt so they said I could stay .

So it takes another four games when all of a sudden I run a ball down and heave it granny style from bout 20 ft and to my surprise it doesn’t get blocked and that ball sails through the air and , swwwwishhh !
my ass is on the foul line and I’ve finally made it , I don’t have to sit and watch the completion of 21 , I get to play it out !

So I’m at the foul line ( can’t block them ) And I granny style it and to my amazement I drain 3 in a row and I’m at 5 points 😁 . Well couple mins later and someone gets to 11 and bout 3 of the younger kids , bout 9-11 are out and I’m left with the older dudes 19-13 and I’m ****in Beamon from ear to ear , so I’m hustlin a ball down off a missed shot when this 13 kid decides he’s gonna shove me , a seven year old kid , face first into the asphalt pavement on said b-ball court , Now we played rough on that court and I don’t cry about shit , even at that age , but it hurt , but I didn’t show it , I got back up and dusted it off , and as I’m turning around the 13 year old kid decided he was gonna whip my ass , and I’m here to tell you , he did just that , until the older boys pulled him off of me and I ran home cryin!

I get home and walk in , still cryin and my sister Tammy comforts me and I tell her what happened , and I’m here to tell ya , you don’t **** with my sister Tammy , she called Johnny from the bedroom and gathered up Denise as she headed us right back to that court .

As we are headed back to the court , I can hear Tammy tellin Johnny , you don’t let this shit happin to him , Scotty’s gonna point him out , and Johnny , your gonna beat that kids ass .

Now Johnny , he’s my bud , my hero , always has been , we got back to that court and when I tell ya everyone saw us coming and they stopped playin basketball and I pointed the kid out and and he didn’t say a word as he walked towards him as the squared up to fight , now johnnys fast and lanky , but the boy could fight , as I would also learn how to as we grew up in Alexandria and we fought everyday of our young lives .

They squared up to fight and no one got in there way , now when I tell you that Johnny beat this boys ass to a pulp , I’d not be lyin , and no one broke it up .
It didn’t take long , but Johnny hit that boy bout 10 Times Square in the face and he was down and out .
Johnny then turned to em all and said , don’t **** with my little brother or you’ll deal with me , and not one person messed with us again .

That thought me a valuable lesson in life that I carry with me to this day . If someone tries to bully you , you beat their ass on the spot and never look back .

Moving forward you will see this play out as I put in certain defenses towards Uber , as you see , I looked at Uber as a bully , tryin to steal my lunch money , and I’m here to tell ya , I’ve punched Uber in the face ever since ( metaphorically ) .

My next storie will include how I set rules for my vehicle and Uber as well.

Thanks for takin the time to read this.

Scott


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> living with my mother and 4 siblings in a 1 bedroom apartment in edsall park just on other side of street from the BowlAmerica and right behind the seven-11 and Kmart that’s in the same parking lot as the Charter House hotel/ bar near AlexandriaVa .


I know where that is and what was there at the time.


...................right......................................................


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I know where that is and what was there at the time.
> 
> 
> ...................right......................................................


Brenmar apartments , mom worked at charter house , now imperial something , Edsall park was general area , Edsall park apartments were next to bowling alley that sit next to 395 , Kmart was in parking lot with charter house , dennys was and still may be there , don’t you ever say or question where I grew up !!! Mod or no mod , your wrong buddy.

who do you think you are . I lived It , know more bout the dmv than you ever will .

Now go start your own thread and straight up tell the truth , I don’t need your snarky comments , your wrong , next thing you know you’ll tell me I don’t have sisters and brother.

You sir are either lying to push an agenda or are mistaken , now please tell us all which it iso


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I know where that is and what was there at the time.
> 
> 
> ...................right......................................................


And if you don’t answer the above question , we’ll then , we will all know , and I say this with no malice , now can you say your comment had no I’ll intentions as my question does ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> don’t you ever say or question where I grew up !!! Mod or no mod , your wrong buddy.


That was a neutral statement. It did not question anything that you posted. The "right" was not sarcastic; it was a neutral acknowledgment of what you posted.

There is one person in the wrong, here. HINT: 











Fromstartofinish said:


> who do you think you are .



You might want to ask yourself that question. I made neutral statements. You took offence to them by reading something into them that never was there.




Fromstartofinish said:


> I *...............* , know more bout the dmv than you ever will .



I will make another statement that is not neutral: The statement quoted immediately _supra_ is incorrect.





Fromstartofinish said:


> straight up tell the truth


I have yet to post anything to this topic that is not true.





Fromstartofinish said:


> , I don’t need your snarky comments


I made none. 


,


Fromstartofinish said:


> your wrong


How is that so?


,


Fromstartofinish said:


> next thing you know you’ll tell me I don’t have sisters and brother.



If we pass over my failure even to imply arguments or contradictions to anything that you have posted in this topic until Post Number Fifty Six, we can proceed to "Stop trying to put words onto my keyboard".





Fromstartofinish said:


> You sir are either lying to push an agenda or are mistaken , now please tell us all which it is[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> .............none of the above..................................







Fromstartofinish said:


> And if you don’t answer the above question , *we’ll then , we will all know , and I say this with no malice , now can you say your comment had no I’ll intentions as my question does ?*


 (emphasis added)

...........Standard American English, please, or a reasonable (or at least decipherable) facsimile thereof...................


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That was a neutral statement. It did not question anything that you posted. The "right" was not sarcastic; it was a neutral acknowledgment of what you posted.
> 
> There is one person in the wrong, here. HINT:
> 
> ...


You can be vague now , when questioned , while many things have changed in that area , the bowling alley and apt we lived in has not, everyone knows what you were implying , I’m not a child you can say something to and then say , oh I didn’t mean anything by it .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Now , please , I asked from the beginning when I first started this thread , please don’t troll me , you should know better , after all you are a mod🧐

Now I’ve wasted enough time on YOU ,
I’m happy to say bye-bye to you ,

Scott

Next thing you know , you’ll tell me , my name is not Scott

But when you do I won’t hear you ,


Here’s a clue , your now ignored 😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Dang it , guess ya can’t ignore a mod , go figure 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> You can be vague now , when questioned


How am I being "vague"? If you think that your hostile reply has spooked me, you _ain't been payin' no 'ttention._ If my signature line tells you nothing, your history on the Washington Boards alone should have demonstrated to you that I am the last guy to back down from a fight, if, indeed, a fight is what is required. _Ain't no fight required right-'cheer._



,


Fromstartofinish said:


> while many things have changed in that area , the bowling alley and apt we lived in has not,


I never stated that either of those two have..........................





Fromstartofinish said:


> everyone knows what you were implying


You may question my intentions. You may question what I posted. You do not, however, get to make statements for "everyone" and expect said statements to have any validity.. You do get to make them for yourself. In reality, I am the only one who knows, what, if anything, I was "implying". I have stated what I meant. The words are plain enough for anyone to read. You can question my honesty, that is your privilege. I will deny any dishonesty and stick by my original statement about what I posted.




,


Fromstartofinish said:


> I’m not a child you can say something to and then say , oh I didn’t mean anything by it .


If we pass over that you do not get to tell me what to do, we can proceed to first; I never called you a "child" or implied that you were one and second; I did not mean anything by it and stand by that statement. See my reply to the first lines quoted from your last post.





Fromstartofinish said:


> I asked from the beginning when I first started this thread , please don’t troll me , you should know better , after all you are a mod


If we pass over your not setting the standards for what a moderator may post, we can proceed to my denial of your accusation of trolling. You have accused me of "trolling" (which is pushing the Rules, by the way), I have denied it. It is now incumbent on you to prove that accusation if you expect it to have any validity.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

So this is to the others that decide to read this journey of mine .
I’m not doing this cause I want anything from any of y’all , I’m simply tryin to tell my storie about rideshare , which is as honest as I can be


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How am I being "vague"? If you think that your hostile reply has spooked me, you _ain't been payin' no 'ttention._ If my signature line tells you nothing, your history on the Washington Boards alone should have demonstrated to you that I am the last guy to back down from a fight, if, indeed, a fight is what is required. _Ain't no fight required right-'cheer._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my last replie to you , leave me alone , or ban me , the basketballs in your court , so to speak .
I await your decision , and will live with whichever you choose , I def don’t NEED any of this , just telling my rideshare story


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> This is my last replie to you , leave me alone


No one or no Rule compels you to reply to me. Do understand, however, that any Member in Good Standing may post to any open topic anywhere on this forum, assuming that he has access to that board..




Fromstartofinish said:


> , or ban me


I have yet to find anything that you have posted to this topic that merits a ban. I am not looking for anything, mind you, but I have yet to see anything.


,


Fromstartofinish said:


> the basketballs in your court , so to speak .


I made _my_ shot...................your "outs".




Fromstartofinish said:


> I await your decision , and will live with whichever you choose



You have it.




Fromstartofinish said:


> , I def don’t NEED any of this


Had you not read something into my posts that was not there, you would not have had it.





Fromstartofinish said:


> , just telling my rideshare story


.....which is a valid topic for discussion.................


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No one or no Rule compels you to reply to me. Do understand, however, that any Member in Good Standing may post to any open topic anywhere on this forum, assuming that he has access to that board..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have taken the ban and run with it , 
However since you backtracked from what appeared to be your tone , I’ll continue it , when I have the time , and glad you reminded me of such a simple thing , don’t respond to YOU , however vague your 
post are


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Would have taken the ban and run with it ,


You did not earn a ban. 



Fromstartofinish said:


> However since you backtracked from what appeared to be your tone


I have not "backtracked" from anything. I have denied what you stated that I was implying and will continue to do so. My original statement was neutral. It was a mere acknowledgment.




Fromstartofinish said:


> , I’ll continue it , when I have the time


.............please do, it is a valid and contributing topic that merits discussion.





Fromstartofinish said:


> don’t respond to YOU


That is your privilege.




Fromstartofinish said:


> , however vague your post are


You have yet to inform me as to how my posts are supposedly "vague".


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I got the last word , I’m watching the Redskins play against the Packers right now I’m really not interested in doing this however I will get the last word until you fall asleep .
And I challenge you to a game of 21 in basketball when I’m in va jan2-29 any court you like , and we can film it for UPEE. Net , I use to love that line of yours , not so much anymore


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I challenge you to a game of 21 in basketball when I’m in va jan2-29 any court you like , and we can film it for UPEE


..............challenge respectfully declined..........................I never was any good at basketball...............at my age and in my condition I must be even worse.......................in my younger days, my granny shots actually were pretty good, but a granny shot is easy to defend........................there was this guy in my freshman year in high school who taught me how to do jump shots. What was funny is that the guy did not even like me, although he was better toward me after I proved to be a passable student. I got to the point that I was passable at them. It has been too long and I am way off a game that I never had in the first place, if you can be off something that you never had.

I played baseball and hockey. When I lived in Canada, my friends taught me rugby. If I tried to play the last one at my age, odds are that I would dislocate something.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I got the last word , now I’ll read what you posted above , we can do this for awhile , until you tire , as I’m sure at 52 , I’ve got a little more wind in my sail , oh and don’t read into that as I’m referring to sailing ………………..right ? ……………….

Well now I read what you posted , I feel as though I know you now . I feel sad that your …………….Sail ………….. doesn’t rise as far as mine does anymore , …………… I really have no idea what that meant🥸


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Honestly, it's brutal


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Fromstartofinish - I don't know you, but everyone in my life who's ever stomped their feet and said stop treating me like a child you can say (insert whatever) to... was either an actual child, or an adult acting like one. Reading this over, I can see that @Another Uber Driver 's post could have been perceived as slightly snarky, but your responses, honestly, are good theater. Read over all that you wrote. And ask yourself, which of these two people (self, and @Another Uber Driver ) has lost their cool and or is acting ridiculous. Your story is somewhat interesting and I've been following it, but dude, everyone on this board is not out to get you. If they are, you'll hear from @MHR


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> @Fromstartofinish - I don't know you, but everyone in my life who's ever stomped their feet and said stop treating me like a child you can say (insert whatever) to... was either an actual child, or an adult acting like one. Reading this over, I can see that @Another Uber Driver 's post could have been perceived as slightly snarky, but your responses, honestly, are good theater. Read over all that you wrote. And ask yourself, which of these two people (self, and @Another Uber Driver ) has lost their cool and or is acting ridiculous. Your story is somewhat interesting and I've been following it, but dude, everyone on this board is not out to get you. If they are, you'll hear from @MHR


I did


Ted Fink said:


> @Fromstartofinish - I don't know you, but everyone in my life who's ever stomped their feet and said stop treating me like a child you can say (insert whatever) to... was either an actual child, or an adult acting like one. Reading this over, I can see that @Another Uber Driver 's post could have been perceived as slightly snarky, but your responses, honestly, are good theater. Read over all that you wrote. And ask yourself, which of these two people (self, and @Another Uber Driver ) has lost their cool and or is acting ridiculous. Your story is somewhat interesting and I've been following it, but dude, everyone on this board is not out to get you. If they are, you'll hear from @MHR


i did not think he was out to get me at all , I simply did not like the snarky comment , nor the fact that when confronting him with what he said , he in fact said he meant nothing by it , in my opinion if he meant nothing by it , then why say it? In my opinion he new what he was doing , therefore he was a bully to me , anyways I am completely over it. When I talk about my family or children I take it seriously. Quite honestly I don’t really want anything from this forum,
I’m not looking for any friends I’m not looking to make money I was quite simply telling my story as brutally honest as it is. I do hope you have a good day sir and I can understand how it looked from your point of you as well. I think we all do and say things to people that we are not proud of however we do have to live with them


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I did
> 
> i did not think he was out to get me at all , I simply did not like the snarky comment , nor the fact that when confronting him with what he said , he in fact said he meant nothing by it , in my opinion if he meant nothing by it , then why say it? In my opinion he new what he was doing , therefore he was a bully to me , anyways I am completely over it. When I talk about my family or children I take it seriously. Quite honestly I don’t really want anything from this forum,
> I’m not looking for any friends I’m not looking to make money I was quite simply telling my story as brutally honest as it is. I do hope you have a good day sir and I can understand how it looked from your point of you as well. I think we all do and say things to people that we are not proud of however we do have to live with them


Dude this is an internet forum. Get a grip. Or put me on ignore but don't forget to announce it in a post first. Face it dude, YOU have drama.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> anyways I am completely over it.


Is this the reason you are continuing to debate over it? Move on dude, it's better for your mental health.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Is this the reason you are continuing to debate over it? Move on dude, it's better for your mental health.


It’s been over , I’ve moved on , what was said is history , for all to see , now edc in my market calls , gonna be another great night , have a good one and I’ll do the same


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Dude this is an internet forum. Get a grip. Or put me on ignore but don't forget to announce it in a post first. Face it dude, YOU have drama.


As you wish , no prob


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

After weighing the pros of moving forward with this story and up. Net , of which were 0 , 
Then weighing the cons - a lot of time wasted , trolling from mods with agendas , I now understand why most just observe without joining , I said my thanks to members who gave me incite into rideshare , and that’s enough for me , thanks to whoever took the time to read this .
I will now observe from the outside of this box , until I hang up the rideshare on jan1 , best of luck to you all .

Scott


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I ain't seen nothing snarky what he said.

One of you lost their cool . One of you kept it. I usually believe the guy who kept theirs.

Now you're running around acting like you won something. Like you think you supposably kicked that mod's Ass like in your b-ball story . Funny, I don't see no bloody nose, fat lip or none of his teeth missing. I see you holding your arm & making a face. I guess that mod moved outta the way when you swung at him & you punched the pole instead. That's gotta hurt.

So now you're mad & you're gonna take your ball & go home.

& you don't get it why that fink guy says you're acting like no kid.

Meantime, the mod's still got his cool & his face in 1 piece & he's prob. laughing at you. So take your ball and have fun bouncing it off the wall & catching it all by your lonesome. Somebody else in this playground's gotta have another ball somewhere.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

What the hell just happened?


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

After taking a day to consider how to move forward with this thread , I’ve decided to do things different on this forum , I will not be baited again , I WILL tell my story to completion , UNTIL I decide to end it Jan 1 . I am ruthlessly efficient now with Uber and I will now place the same rules I use with Uber on up members intent on getting in snarky comments , only difference is when a paxhole says something nasty or snarky to my face , I can verbally smack em in the face ( my rule when encountering ********* in life or Uber , unfortunately with a forum , when weasels make comments intent on getting a rise from ya , your not allowed to have an appropriate response as they can cower behind the non confrontation rule here on up. Net , we all know how these weasels act in real life , they say dumb shit , then run and hide behind the police when they get scared by the reaction they get .

So moving forward , I will tell MY story and finish it the way I intended from the start , I wanted to take my BALL and go home , but sorry , HOMIE DONT PLAY THAT !

I will post more than ever now , don’t care who believes it or not .

I’ll be in dc most of the month of Jan after I hang up my rideshare keys , I’m down for the meetup at shirlington as I grew up in that area and know it well .


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

You come across just like an insistent toddler. Do you put your hands on your hips and pout while you are typing this?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Fromstartofinish said:


> or snarky to my face , I can verbally smack em in the face ( my rule when encountering *** in life or Uber , unfortunately with a forum , when weasels make comments intent on getting a rise from ya , your not allowed to have an appropriate response as they can cower behind the non confrontation rule here on up. Net , we all know how these weasels act in real life , they say dumb shit , then run and hide behind the police when they get scared by the reaction they get .


I ain't seeing no evidence of nobody going to no forum popo. After all, you obviously ain't barred. You couldn't put up no post if you was.

Meanwhile, I do see somebody what's still mad at that mod for moving his head outta the way when somebody swung at him so instead of punching the mod, they punched the b-ball pole.

Some people are just smart enough to get outta the way & keep their hands in their pockets at the same time .

Get over it & tell your story. Some of us are actually interested in it. I don't think I ever seen a thread like this on UP net. Ya gotta good thing here. Tell your story. I'm listening.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Me and my girl chi chi , enjoying some time off till Friday , the state of Nevada is beautiful , but my heart always remains in Virginia , and yes , she’s a huge skins fan , @New2This


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

So after 500 rides and kicking out 50 or so pax , I took time off to think about this little venture we call Uber . I retired the 2005 Corolla , daughter still drives it daily , and decided I’d use my 2017 camry ( I know , not a smart move as I found out rather quickly when doing the math , but it was 2 years old already by then , had bout 40k miles on it , and I did love that car and still do as it’s got 150 k on it and runs like a champ , that my wife drives daily .

So I started using the 17 camry for the next 2 + years until the pandemic hit . I worked mostly the strip and sometimes the suburbs when I just wanted a break from the hellish traffic and drivers on the strip .

I learned the art of shuffles ( pax holes that texted me or called before I arrived were intentionally shuffled ( don’t care) , learned that the highway put less stress on the car ( stop and go is murder on a car ). Had zero problems with camry , routine brakes and rotors , oil changes , I did myself , and still no problems , stopped using camry with 135 k miles .

Toyotas are bulletprooof as most know , so present day I use a late model sienna , for XL and will continue to do so until Jan 1 2022 , at which time my wife will resume her love affair with minivans eventhough the kids are grown and off the payroll ( she’s had many over the years , but this is the first Sienas she’s had ( even though I tried many times over the years to get her one , but that girl is more stubborn than me ( and I’m stubborn as shit ) , she preferred dodges ( caravans ) , but to tell you the truth , I hated em , as I was the one who always had to fix em .

So , back to the Camry , upon my return to Uber ,
I decided I’d start to try to figure this app out , after all I thought , shit this is just an app , programmed by a couple of monkeys , tryin to outsmart me ( and you ) , so I lurked here on up. Net and read the forums lookin for tips on how to beat em at their own games ( Uber) , and I put the things I saw and read on here to use .

It’s all on this forum , as many posters ( long gone , some still here , but most are gone now ). Thumb through a lot of the mindless bs put forward by people who have no life , other than to be Richards , who offer no help , basement dwellers livin off of mommas teets , then you will find the way to succeed on Uber platform .

Mindless ants , they are a plenty , not hard to crush them where the sit , think outside of the box , don’t fear deactivation , set your own rules , you are the contractor , act like one , cherry-pick , use the highway , work the surges , **** the rest , you’ll work less , chill more , and make more money to boot .

**** the entitled paxhole by runnin em round in circles , take most of the fare and leave Uber the crumbs . Anyways , gotta go , an airport ride from Fremont street calls , and you can bet one thing , I’m takin the highway and my pax will like it , because after all , I’m the driver , and it’s my way ( highway )!

Thanks for takin the time to read this ,

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Current day story ,

Yesterday I had some riders slip through the crack and almost had to kick them out , early morning on Friday , bout 5 am , get a pickup cross the street from where I set up each morning here in Vegas , target ride is early mornin riders going to the airport ,
bingo , ride pops up , XL , tiny surge of $5 or so , but I’ll take it , know it’s headed to airport , nice little 25 min ride , know I’ll have time to tell em a fish story if they are the right type , depending on the type of person , I have a story I’ll tell em .

So I pull up , see 4 youngins bout my kids age 22-26 , size em up before I get out to greet em . 1 looks not thrilled to be up early , the other 3 seem alright with no particular expression about them that I can get a read on them ( disposition) .

So I jump out , as that mornin coffee I’ve just had is doin it’s job , I feel great , ready to take these young ones to the airport as I walk up to em I greet the sleepy one with a how y’all doing this morning as he reaches for the handle to open the side door , I say , hang on now , I got a couple of things to talk to ya bout before you get in My car . He stops in his tracks , cause I’m stern but friendly and ya can tell he doesn’t like that from the get go , but I’ve dealt with his type many times before and I don’t hurt his feelings too bad and he’s still got that look , the one that tells me not to give him a ride , but the others are all ears so I figure I’ll give his look a pass and I get to the part of vetting these young ones before I allow them to ride .

Alright fellas I say , first thing ya need to know is , I’ve had this virus , I’ve had the vaccine , any problems with that , as they remove their mask and so , no , no problem , I say fine , then open the trunk and tell em , alright then , go ahead and throw those bags in the trunk . They do and off we go , I start the ride and they are going to terminal 3 , back side of the airport , and a nice little ride ( pays bout $40 with the little surge and takes bout 25 min , so off we go .

So as I’m figuring out what type off kids these are , so I can tell em the appropriate story , the unhappy one says , hey man , I don’t feel like talkin , now I know he’s the one that ordered the ride and he’s the one that’s gonna rate me , so I say no problem Young man , I’ll talk to your buddy’s , to which he doesn’t respond .

Now when I tell you I have 1 stars to burn , that would not be a lie , so I figured , let’s take one for the team and earn one .

So I start talkin , and I’m here to tell ya , I can talk that’s for sure , as my wife reminds me often , hey Scott , your talkin too much🤷🏿‍♂️

So I talk non stop for the entire ride , the other 3 are nice young kids , very friendly and we chat about nothin really , football , schools , siblings , and the like , now when I tell you the grumpy one chimed in a couple time to tell us to tone it done , that would not be a lie , and more than once cause I knew this entitled kid was gettin upset , I told him , ya know , I got 1 stars to burn , if ya don’t like us talkin , that’s too bad , cause I talkbout whatever I like in my car ,
And go ahead and one star me if ya like , I don’t give a **** , exact words I repeated at least 3 times , don’t care , the $&@& was gonna down rate me for sure , so I figured why not make his dumb ass squirm for the entire ride and very uncomfortable as his buddies were having a good time anyways.

So we get to the terminal they unload their bags and as I’m outside of the car I reminded him go ahead and one star me because I really don’t give a **** I’m done with this job January 1. To which he did not respond as I did not expect him to because my tone was very stern and those types of people when you are stern with them they don’t know what to do.

anyways, I end the ride, and start heading out the airport to set up on my new perch and I’m chilling there for about 15 minutes when I go ahead and check my rating , and lo and behold he did not even one star me which I had expected, but he did me a great big favor and gave me the coveted two star that I have been craving ever since I’ve seen many many posts on this forum as they seem to be very elusive, but I earned me one yesterday and I really don’t care if I hurt that dude‘s feelings because he was a ****ing dick and he deserve to be treated that way. Anyways I got a chuckle out of it that’s for sure, and I will earn many more before I leave January 1, well that is if they slip through the radar that I have set up to protect me from some of those ****** bags that we all encounter as we do this job.

Thanks for takin the time to read this ,

Scott


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

cliff notes: rider isn't chatty, but you do what the F you want. not like this is a customer service business or anything. this thread is like a slow motion train wreck


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ll bite mr fink , 
I’m wide awake and I’m feeling what you just said, what part of being an independent contractor do you not actually understand sir? Now that was a rhetorical question please do not answer it, if you don’t know what rhetorical means go ahead and Google it.

Now the big thing about your reply is , When you talk to me I get a read on you just like I do when I’m playing poker. Now my read on you sir is that you are an ant , however I am not, I have rules, and even though every once in a while a jerk can slip past them, I assure you that I am in the customer service industry of which right now is Uber, and if you careof care to have a contest , I am down to do that, so that everybody can see if you can do the same job as me, you see Sir or Madame or whatever you identify as, not that there’s anything wrong with any of those. Here’s my challenge to you and let’s do it so all of the forum can see it.

Now the very first thing I would say is I do not expect you to accept this challenge because usually when people make snarky comments like that they really don’t have any intention of backing it up they just say it because somehow they feel threatened, well I’m here to tell you there is no need to be threatened by me but here goes.

It takes a lot for a man to stand up and be honest because as we know there are people that will try to knock you down at every turn no matter what you say because they just don’t believe you, But I digress back to the challenge

post your rating , number of rides , and your tips only , for the last 4 weeks in relation to your earnings and I’ll do the same .

I await your response , I know my Customer service skills will far outshined yours. But I don’t even expect you to take this challenge up as my read on you is you are all talk and no action however I talk and I take action as well thank you for interrupting my story and I await your response in a friendly manner


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I took ya off ignore mr fink , I do find it ironic that you don’t have me on ignore , must be one of those lurkers who likes to read .
Allright , I have no shame , I’ll go first , no need for me to post rating though as it’s above this post


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Now I am hurt that none thought my cars were cool 🤷🏿‍♂️ And I’m not cool enough to provide amenities 🧐
And my music is xm 25 , guess people just don’t like the good stuff

And until mr fink shows his , I won’t show the rest , until I want to , dems my rules 🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Dang it , had to cancel one ( shorty ) not lookin for those right now !


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I’ll bite mr fink ,
> I’m wide awake and I’m feeling what you just said, what part of being an independent contractor do you not actually understand sir? Now that was a rhetorical question please do not answer it, if you don’t know what rhetorical means go ahead and Google it.
> 
> Now the big thing about your reply is , When you talk to me I get a read on you just like I do when I’m playing poker. Now my read on you sir is that you are an ant , however I am not, I have rules, and even though every once in a while a jerk can slip past them, I assure you that I am in the customer service industry of which right now is Uber, and if you careof care to have a contest , I am down to do that, so that everybody can see if you can do the same job as me, you see Sir or Madame or whatever you identify as, not that there’s anything wrong with any of those. Here’s my challenge to you and let’s do it so all of the forum can see it.
> ...


Flawed logic. 

“But your Honor, I have a 99.9% rating and lots of tips from all ppl. I only killed 1 one this quarter. Am I expected to let everyone live even if they don’t like me?”


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Flawed logic.
> 
> “But your Honor, I have a 99.9% rating and lots of tips from all ppl. I only killed 1 one this quarter. Am I expected to let everyone live even if they don’t like me?”


Took ya off ignore for this one , ehhh , your logic when comparing murder to my story is the flawed one , and poof you were gone again


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I am on ignore🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

I can see he responded again , not readin it 😁, this is for those that read this forum but don’t join , I can see why many hesitate and read without joining , there does not seem to be a lot of grownups on this site who can actually articulate what they think or see in the real world , most on here with one liners are trolls , no life , no partner , lonely , basement dwellers , and if any members are reading this that care to put up a meme or whatever it’s called , please post a pic of a troll , slobbering as they drool over their keyboard in their moms basement , as that is what I picture in my mind some of these people look like in real life , and please don’t forget to add , one hand below the desk the keyboard sits on doing god knows what as they type these nasty remarks 🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I can see he responded again , not readin it 😁, this is for those that read this forum but don’t join , I can see why many hesitate and read without joining , there does not seem to be a lot of grownups on this site who can actually articulate what they think or see in the real world , most on here with one liners are trolls , no life , no partner , lonely , basement dwellers , and if any members are reading this that care to put up a meme or whatever it’s called , please post a pic of a troll , slobbering as they drool over their keyboard in their moms basement , as that is what I picture in my mind some of these people look like in real life , and please don’t forget to add , one hand below the desk the keyboard sits on doing god knows what as they type these nasty remarks 🤷🏿‍♂️


I’ll bet you are a delight at dinner parties


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I can see he responded again , not readin it 😁, this is for those that read this forum but don’t join , I can see why many hesitate and read without joining , there does not seem to be a lot of grownups on this site who can actually articulate what they think or see in the real world , most on here with one liners are trolls , no life , no partner , lonely , basement dwellers , and if any members are reading this that care to put up a meme or whatever it’s called , please post a pic of a troll , slobbering as they drool over their keyboard in their moms basement , as that is what I picture in my mind some of these people look like in real life , and please don’t forget to add , one hand below the desk the keyboard sits on doing god knows what as they type these nasty remarks 🤷🏿‍♂️


We all know you are reading every single comment on this thread. You can’t help yourself. And don’t wish me away. Most of the readers lost interest a long time ago. 

Now I recommend you stop treating people like shit. Good practice for your Jan 2 endeavors.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

You still talkin , can’t read your post as your still on ignore , why can’t people just sit back and read the story? I gain nothing from it , I do it at my leisure , it’s all true . I asked from the beginning , politely , like a normal human being does , I’m not forcing anyone to read this , but one things for sure , I can handle myself against those intent on derailing this thread , and I assure those of you reading this , I am a man who finishes what I start , and this thread and rideshare are no different to me , I have a plan , I stick to it , and I smash through any obstruction I find in my way . Thanks to all that are reading this , time to work in my market here in Vegas , hope all of you have a good night , and I will do the same .

Scott


Ps : I always try to get the last word in , always been like that , my fault my wife points out anytime she starts an arguement😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning ,

So as I sit waiting for an airport ride , I figured I’d tell you about my brief history with that other four letter word we sometimes call LYFT .

So after taking time off to figure this rideshare stuff out and switching vehicles from my 2005 Corolla ( now daughters everyday driver ) , I said to myself , why not add LYFT and double my money ( lmao , such flawed logic on my part , as I still had a lot to learn ) .

This story will include the only ride where I was actually deactivated ( LYFT ) for 7 days until I finally spoke to someone and told them what happened and I was reactivated by ( LYFT ) or commonly referred to by a prominent post ( $&@& LYFT !!)

So I did bout 500 rides for Lyft before they pulled that make more money we will pay you to pick up , but slash your pay per mile to .45 or whatever it was , at which point I did 1 additional ride with them , saw it was a pay it I could not accept , and I kicked em to the curb and never gave another ride for Lyft !

So this story’s for the snowflakes as I assume this is how a snowflake would handle it ( sorry but I’m just not a snowflake , as you will see at the end of this one.)

So I’m now driving my 2017 camry , comfy as shit I must say , and drives like a dream compared to the many Corollas I’ve had .

I get a pickup ( pre pandemic ) at the cosmopolitan hotel , I enter the underground pickup area and pull up to start lookin for my passenger and see no one .

I get out the car and start yellin brittny , brittneee , and finally see 2 young lady’s start wavin and walk-in to me from the front door , as they get close to the door of my Camry , I pop the door open as I say , how y’all ladies doin 😁 , to which they replie , we are doin fine sir , how are you ? I say I’m doin great , hop on in , where y’all headin to ? They both say , just over to the Venetian , I say , great , let’s go as they jump in the back with a bounce that only kids 21-25 can do , us older than that usually just ease in , but when I tell you they had a bounce to em , we’ll , that would be true .

So as I start the ride and put the car in drive , one of the young ladies say , wait sir , my boyfriend will be right out . So I put it in park and we wait .

Takes about 2 minutes and I see a dude approaching , he walks round the car and opens the front door and gets in and I immediately greet him with a , how ya doin buddy , to which he replies in a low tone , almost like a low talker ( Seinfeld reference ) he says , and even though it was not loud , I heard what he said , He says in a soft tone ,
Stfu and drive dude , oh my , when I heard that , for a split second I envisioned grabbing him by the back of the neck and slamming his head into the dash , but obv I DID NOT do that , my replie was , excuse me buddy wud ya say ? Now I don’t know what he was on but to my dismay , he did not backtrack like most of em do , and he said in a very firm voice SHUT THE **** UP AND DRIVE !!!!

Well all you snowflakes out there know what I did ,
I said , I’m so sorry sir , I’ll be quiet , I put the car in drive , and I drove to Venetian in silence , apologizing all the way there like a good servant .

Nah , HOMIE DONT PLAY THAT !!!
What I said next , I will need the children , boy/Girl Scouts to read no further ( disclaimer , I warned you)


So when this scrawny dude yelled that at me as I’m 12” from him in the front seat of my car , well , I simply said , in a loud , booming voice , WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH YOU , YOU STUPID MOTHER$&@&$& , GET THE **** OUT , BEFORE I
$&@ YOUR $&@&$&@ $&@$ OFF !

Now when I tell you he bounced outta that seat and jumped outta the car the moment those words hit his ears , well , that would be true . So he gets out , and I’m about to pull off , when I noticed the girls in the back had not moved an inch , so I turned and said politely over my shoulder , ladies sorry but the rides over , you’ll have to exit the car too . Politely and silently they did and I drove off , quit for the day , then next day turned app on ( lyft ) , and saw I was deactivated , dealt with em for 7 days while doing Uber and they reactivates me after an exhausting investigation by lyft , well that’s what lyft said , but I suspect the investigation went something like this , two execs at lyft got together in a board room and figured out how to **** a football and came to the conclusion to reactivate me .

Anyways , did rides with Lyft till the last paycut .

**** lyft ,

Thanks for takin the time to read this ,

Scott


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> I took ya off ignore mr fink , I do find it ironic that you don’t have me on ignore , must be one of those lurkers who likes to read .
> Allright , I have no shame , I’ll go first , no need for me to post rating though as it’s above this post


I don't ignore anyone. And I'm not sure I have a need to participate in a my-richard-is-bigger-than-yours contest. I have nothing to prove. Your posts seem to indicate that you have a bad attitude towards your riders, that's what I was reacting to. What you are doing is working for you, that's great.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Here’s my ratings. I’m not comparing earnings with anyone we are in different markets and we probably work different hours and length of time. But it seems we both have good ratings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Here’s my ratings.


You might want to "scribble" over your photograph lest Lyft or Uber identify you.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You might want to "scribble" over your photograph lest Lyft or Uber identify you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I don't care about that. I don't post anything that would get me in trouble. Besides, who would hide this beautiful face? 9 out of 10 blackout drunk college students say I'm an "OG". LOL!


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't ignore anyone. And I'm not sure I have a need to participate in a my-richard-is-bigger-than-yours contest. I have nothing to prove. Your posts seem to indicate that you have a bad attitude towards your riders, that's what I was reacting to. What you are doing is working for you, that's great.


Dang it , fooled me twice , shame on me , never again will mr fink have my ear or time .

Do me a favor , ignore me , as I you , or tell your own story ( honestly ) and quite frankly stop nippin at my jeans for my attention , sit back and read my story or please just ignore me , I am asking nice as I can , I don’t follow you and make snarky comments or judge you , well except now there is a mug of you in my story , dang it , it’s a free country and forum , so I’ll just use the ignore feature ,

Goodbye Mr . Fink ,

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You might want to "scribble" over your photograph lest Lyft or Uber identify you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


………………. Right …………………..
Dead horse , hit it again for fun , can’t ignore a mod , I use to love your long ass post , I will again , cause I was brought up to respect my elders , of which I am positive you are at least 15 years my senior , I’m 51.,

Am I ………..right? ………… , one more hit on that dead horse as I am petty😁


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> ………………. Right …………………..
> Dead horse , hit it again for fun , can’t ignore a mod , I use to love your long ass post , I will again , cause I was brought up to respect my elders , of which I am positive you are at least 15 years my senior , I’m 51.,
> 
> Am I ………..right? ………… , one more hit on that dead horse as I am petty😁


52. And ignore me all you want. So far you seem to be paying close attention. Play again it’s free.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fromstartofinish said:


> of which I am positive you are at least 15 years my senior , I’m 51., Am I ………..right? ………… ,


You live in Las Vegas. It is a shame that you did not put anything on it.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You live in Las Vegas. It is a shame that you did not put anything on it.


🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

So when I take a break from driving, I do love the fish, hang out with the wife, I’m not much into shopping but I’ll do it because I love her, lots of fun with the dog, and also with my children when they give us the time as they are 26 and 22 respectively and are busy with their own lives as well, I do also love to bet a little bit on football and spend time with my friends, but what I really like to do the most is play a little bit of poker and I live in the best town to do that, and I must say this World Series of poker has treated me right so far, as I have made two final tables and a little bit of money to boot as well, I do find it when I balance my life and not just work work work that I have less stress and a more fulfilling life, I am just sad that it took me about 45 years to understand to balance everything that life throws at you, but I do hope to enjoy the last third of my life with my wife and children and grandchildren as well , hopefully in the future and of course my extended family in the DMV of which I like 75% of and it’s a good thing that we have over a couple hundred of them as they like to come out here and visit as well.

I do hope that this post finds anyone reading it well, and I hope that you enjoy your day as I intend to do mine, and just remember, although you do not know me, I do have some advice that may come in handy, enjoy your life and try to balance it, because after all we are but a blip on the radar, and we are gone far too soon.

Thank you for taking the time to read this,

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Current day ,
I figured this out long ago , I’m prepared to work whenever the surge is right , I get in , then am gone like a fart in the wind , but encounter some intent on ****ing my day up , well as you’ll see , HOMIE don’t play that !

Now, I realize that my confidence and straight forward way of dealing with paxholes and pax may be interpreted by some as arrogant , I assure you that it is not the place it comes from , however , I digress , confidence and being direct is not bragging , it simply is who I am , and after all , I’m the contractor , and that’s how I do it .

What you’ll see is how I dealt with this morning as I was heading to the wsop to play later today .

The surge was right , I jumped on it , did 3 rides , drove a total of 17 miles and made $103 roughly in 2 hrs , chilled on the downtime and looked at up.net among other things that occupy my time while I wait .

Their was one ride I did not give , and wasted 12 min of my time as UBER has some funny spots in my town , where they never let the timer start , so I ate the loss and moved on , but of course I also told my paxhole exactly what they needed to hear .

Thanks for takin the time to read this . Have a great day , as I intend to do the same .

Scott

Ashley was my rider after Pepper wasted my time , as you can see , my surge remained in tact and since Pepper was an X ride at high surge , my next 2 rides were XL with high surge , so it was a win , win , for me , so to speak


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Dude....you're spending a lot of time and thought on something that the majority of us are opening and simply glancing at and moving on. No offense.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Dude....you're spending a lot of time and thought on something that the majority of us are opening and simply glancing at and moving on. No offense.


So basically dude cancels if he can't figure out where the PAX is and also he made about $100 on a few surge trips in vegas one day... am I missing something? Not sure what's unusual about either of those things.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Note on shuffling... probably not the best to announce over message to the PAX that you're waiting the timer out, and collecting the cancel fee and probably not the best to tell them they are being shuffled to the back of the deck. I think the art of the shuffle is that it's subtle and the PAX may or may not know that it happened. But what do I know...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Dude....you're spending a lot of time and thought on something that the majority of us are opening and simply glancing at and moving on. No offense.


Perhaps the majority are, I do not know as I do not always know what is going on inside the other posters to this forum.

For my part, this is a valid topic worthy of discussion. It is necessarily "Scenes From A Stint At TNC Driving", as Original Poster could not post every job that he ever ran as a TNC driver and have too much time for anything else. When reading this, you must consider several factors in order to get anything from it.

As far as I know, this is the first attempt by anyone on this forum to post a series of vignettes of his stint at TNC driving from its beginning to its end. If nothing else, it can serve to let the posters know if it is, in the end, a worthy enterprise or is it best not attempted again. We have the rest of November and all of December to see. This does assume that Original Poster completes the topic.





Ted Fink said:


> Note on shuffling... probably not the best to announce over message to the PAX that you're waiting the timer out, and collecting the cancel fee and probably not the best to tell them they are being shuffled to the back of the deck.


The rub on this is that there are many occasions and many messages that you want to send to offensive customers, but, you do not do it.

"Learn to respect your driver's time" just before you cancel "no-show".
"Be right there"................."You had five minutes before I pulled up to your address to be out here when you were notified that I was on my way."
"Not sorry, I do not do stops"
"I am leaving because I do not want your blind drunk friend to ralph in my car."
"Be right there.".........................."This is a narrow street and I am blocking it. You live here, you should be aware of that and be outside once you order the ride."
"Still waiting for bags at Baggage Claim"..................."That demonstrates a TOTAL lack of respect and consideration for your driver and his time. The time to order your ride is when you are ready to go, not ten minutes before you are ready."

Still, you do not send them. You simply let the timer expire and go. If you send messages like these to the customer, they will caterwaul to Uber/Lyft about it. This could result in anything from a nastygram from Uber/Lyft, Waitlisting plus a strike against your account or even de-activation. You are essentially hitting yourself over the head for no real gain. In the end, what does letting a customer know what a [rectal aperture] he is get you? Yes, they do deserve a notification that they are [rectal; apertures], but at another time and in another place.










Ted Fink said:


> I think the art of the shuffle is that it's subtle and the PAX may or may not know that it happened.


You do want the passenger to know that he is paying a price for his lack of consideration, but, said objective is, at best, secondary.

That shuffling is desired and profitable shows just how badly Uber and Lyft have warped this business. The idea of "punishing" a customer should be alien to any businessman. Yes, there are those with whom you _simply can not_ do business, but, even then you lose as you do not have their money at the end of the day. What has happened here is that Uber and Lyft have twisted the arena to the point where you do turn down money and any thought of customer service goes right out the proverbial window. It is more profitable, in many cases, not to haul a passenger than it is to haul him. Most of this is due to the garbage payoffs from either of these two despicable companies..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> So basically dude cancels if he can't figure out where the PAX is and also he made about $100 on a few surge trips in vegas one day... am I missing something? Not sure what's unusual about either of those things.


Exactly. I don't even get that far as reading this thing goes


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Dude....you're spending a lot of time and thought on something that the majority of us are opening and simply glancing at and moving on. No offense.


You are free to not read it , no worries , it’s just my story . Have a nice day 

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Exactly. I don't even get that far as reading this thing goes


Yet here you are replying to it


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps the majority are, I do not know as I do not always know what is going on inside the other posters to this forum.
> 
> For my part, this is a valid topic worthy of discussion. It is necessarily "Scenes From A Stint At TNC Driving", as Original Poster could not post every job that he ever ran as a TNC driver and have too much time for anything else. When reading this, you must consider several factors in order to get anything from it.
> 
> ...


While I agree that if YOU fear deactivation , don’t say what some of these pos’s need to hear , however , I have never feared deactivation. And yes , I treat paxholes when they get out of line the same , but I have rules before you ride with me and my piece of mind is all I care about , I can talk to anybody , well , Any normal human being that doesn’t greet me with a hi my name is bob , go ****yourself , yeah I don’t much like that introduction , so yep , guilty , I’ll rip em a new asshole , it’s no different here on up.net , I introduced myself , am telling my story , then “bob” , reads it , then before even introducing themselves , “ bob precedes to tell me to stfu , well let me tell some of you cowards on a forum what you would get if that’s how you lead yourself through this life when talkin to someone like that before you even introduce yourself , well , internet or no internet , you would be punched in the face on the spot by most “men” , But since I’m on an Internet forum the best I can do is verbally slap the shit out of them. In any event I hope this post finds you well and that you have a great day as I intend to do the same thing

Scott


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> While I agree that if YOU fear deactivation , don’t say what some of these pos’s need to hear , however , I have never feared deactivation. And yes , I treat paxholes when they get out of line the same , but I have rules before you ride with me and my piece of mind is all I care about , I can talk to anybody , well , Any normal human being that doesn’t greet me with a hi my name is bob , go *yourself , yeah I don’t much like that introduction , so yep , guilty , I’ll rip em a new **** , it’s no different here on up.net , I introduced myself , am telling my story , then “bob” , reads it , then before even introducing themselves , “ bob precedes to tell me to stfu , well let me tell some of you cowards on a forum what you would get if that’s how you lead yourself through this life when talkin to someone like that before you even introduce yourself , well , internet or no internet , you would be punched in the face on the spot by most “men” , But since I’m on an Internet forum the best I can do is verbally slap the shit out of them. In any event I hope this post finds you well and that you have a great day as I intend to do the same thing
> 
> Scott


so true manhood is to punch someone in the face, if they deserve it? Check yourself. And maybe you haven’t seen any examples of real manhood in your life but a true man is gentle and doesn’t walk around with a chip on their shoulder


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello ,

When I tell ya that putting on 55 lbs while doing Uber the last 4-5 years was easy , that would be true ,
But today I weighed in at 210 , been holding that weight ( round 208-212 for bout a month now , down from my high of 235 , goal is 180 by New Years ) .

While I often set my goals high and don’t always reach them in the timeframe I would like , I do like setting goals ( with timeframes ) and tryin to achieve them , although I don’t meet the timeframe always , I do always achieve the goal eventually , and this weight loss is no different .

I will achieve 180lbs again , and I will hang up the full time keys on Uber on Jan 1 , 2022

Now having said that , I’ve been going back and forth in my own mind as to wether or not to finish this thread , ( nothing really to gain from it ) ,
But as I first said when I started it , I lurked for along time on this site , now imma try and give a little back to anyone who reads this ( now , or in the future ) ,
So anyone can see what it’s like and what shit you have to deal with , from UBER and paxholes alike .

The next storie will come in time , but later tonight and all day on weds , I’ll be fishin on the Colorado river and I’m sure to love it ( rideshare I tolerate , my life and loved ones are what I live for 😁

Anyways , time to get the gear ready for some fishin with my son(26) whom I love dearly and cherish the little time he has ( union employee on the strip ) and we are sure to have a great time with our girl chichi as well ( my third child😁) the little terrier mix we rescued 2 1/2 years ago .

Thanks for takin the time to read this ,
I hope you all have a great day ,

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Faith , family , fishin , friends , nothing else in life in my opinion , oh shit , forgot FOOTBALL , I call it the five F’s in life .

My story will continue , lots of em after 11 k Uber rides , enjoy the redacted pics , can’t show my face as , some of y’all on this internet are a we bit , crazy


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

A


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Nevada is beautiful , just different , my hearts in Virginia , but my kids are set to live here for many generations to come , we love this town Vegas , it’s our home , and come jan1 2022 days like this will be a plenty , With Thanksgiving round the corner , I’m thankful for a healthy family , good friends , and life in general , I hope that anyone who reads this will take the time to consider what really matters in life and find happiness with whomever you choose , strip away all the other bs in life , we all have to go through and enjoy it , life is short , but love last an eternity , and I hope this post find you and yours well 😀

Thank you for taking the time to read this ,
And we wish you an early happy thanksgiving .

Scott


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> so true manhood is to punch someone in the face, if they deserve it? Check yourself. And maybe you haven’t seen any examples of real manhood in your life but a true man is gentle and doesn’t walk around with a chip on their shoulder


Allow me to respond to this statement of a chip on your shoulder comment you put before me ,
It is my opinion that all men , should treat their fellow man and women and children , and elderly with respect and kindness in life , however a real man will not cower in the face of aggression , they will meet aggression or unkind words with an appropriate response , similar to the brave young men and women in our armed services who have laid down their live , so men like you , have the freedom to cower in the face of aggression and risk not even a nail being broken , and while I did not ever serve our country with service , many in my family did ( father , brother , uncles , grandfather , and many cousins ,
they taught me to never cower from words or physical confrontations by others who put forward aggression towards me or my family or friends .

And you are free to feel the way you do about how you deal with these things in life ,
But I’m also free to deal with some of these assholes we encounter in life and rideshare too , so , carryon with your sheltered life , I’ll live mine out in the open and free from backing down to paxholes who try to serve me shit on a daily basis , for I’m not a mindless ant who just allows some pax holes to walk all over me , I stand up like a man and make them eat the shit themselves , and to normal pax , I treat them with respect and kindness they deserve , and I’ll make no apology’s for who I am as a MAN , to no one !


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Allow me to respond to this statement of a chip on your shoulder comment you put before me ,
> It is my opinion that all men , should treat their fellow man and women and children , and elderly with respect and kindness in life , however a real man will not cower in the face of aggression , they will meet aggression or unkind words with an appropriate response , similar to the brave young men and women in our armed services who have laid down their live , so men like you , have the freedom to cower in the face of aggression and risk not even a nail being broken , and while I did not ever serve our country with service , many in my family did ( father , brother , uncles , grandfather , and many cousins ,
> they taught me to never cower from words or physical confrontations by others who put forward aggression towards me or my family or friends .
> 
> ...


So re-reading the original post I was responding to, it looked like you were saying that if someone talked trash to you you should punch them in the face. So that's escalation. Not in my definition of manhood. Not sure where you got the rest, never said one should cower and I certainly don't cower to anyone. I stand firm, but if words are used I respond in kind. I won't ever punch someone because of what they said. Now if you punch me in the face, ITS ON.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> So re-reading the original post I was responding to, it looked like you were saying that if someone talked trash to you you should punch them in the face. So that's escalation. Not in my definition of manhood. Not sure where you got the rest, never said one should cower and I certainly don't cower to anyone. I stand firm, but if words are used I respond in kind. I won't ever punch someone because of what they said. Now if you punch me in the face, ITS ON.


Duh , I look for no trouble , but shy away from none , I give an appropriate response in all situations , good or bad , that’s just me , now that we understand each other , I’m gonna continue this story about rideshare as I’ve only got bout 6 more weeks left , but it will take me at least till Feb to wrap all the stories up as they come to me , sit back and read em if you like , but your free not to read them either , when I started this thread , the very first thing I said was , I’m not looking for anyones approval in writing this , I’m not looking for questions , and most have left me alone to write this , so I ask that you please , just let me tell my story , when I’m done , debate it if you like , but stop interrupting me while I complete what I started out to do , 

Thank you , 

Scott


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Duh , I look for no trouble , but shy away from none , I give an appropriate response in all situations , good or bad , that’s just me , now that we understand each other , I’m gonna continue this story about rideshare as I’ve only got bout 6 more weeks left , but it will take me at least till Feb to wrap all the stories up as they come to me , sit back and read em if you like , but your free not to read them either , when I started this thread , the very first thing I said was , I’m not looking for anyones approval in writing this , I’m not looking for questions , and most have left me alone to write this , so I ask that you please , just let me tell my story , when I’m done , debate it if you like , but stop interrupting me while I complete what I started out to do ,
> 
> Thank you ,
> 
> Scott


Haha you're funny. Anyone can post in any thread on this forum. You don't get to make up rules because you started the thread. Any time you respond to me, I'm going to respond to you. Which fits right in with your philosophy above "I give an appropriate response in all situations". SO DO I. If you want to stop having a conversation, stop talking to me directly, and continue your story. Nothing I have typed will slow you down in any way unless you feel the need to read it or respond. GAME. SET. MATCH.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Haha you're funny. Anyone can post in any thread on this forum. You don't get to make up rules because you started the thread. Any time you respond to me, I'm going to respond to you. Which fits right in with your philosophy above "I give an appropriate response in all situations". SO DO I. If you want to stop having a conversation, stop talking to me directly, and continue your story. Nothing I have typed will slow you down in any way unless you feel the need to read it or respond. GAME. SET. MATCH.


Ok , your right , those are the rules on up.net , I simply asked , carry on , free country .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

So as I gear up for a long weekend here in Vegas , this morning I was thinking about one of my friends , who I knew for 18 years , someone who shaped me somewhat , as my father passed away in our family’s mind at the age of 3 ( for me ) although he actually died alone in a different state when I was (21) , a sad storie that I’ll tell eventually , as I’ll visit his grave to pay my respects for the first time in my life after this journey with Uber ends on Jan 1 , 2022 .

Back to one of my best friends in life , who sadly passed when I was 29 , now when I tell ya he was a great man , who died far to young at the age of 36 , well , that is true . So , this morning I was thinking about all the great things ( Paul , not his real name as that’s personal to me ) he taught me in the 18 years I knew him . So here’s my tribute to you Paul , I miss you brother , and just wanted to tell ya , how much I loved you brother .

Hang on ,

Now when I tell ya that Paul was a great dude , from the moment I met him , he took me under his wing , guided me in the profession I had for 30 years , well that would be an understatement.

Let me start by tellin y’all I have a huge family , many uncles and aunts and many cousins , but Paul , he was a friend from the start , one day my uncle needed some more help on a home he was building in Dale city , it’s the early 80’s and I stayed at my uncle Donnie’s house so we could get up early and be at the job site by 6 as we need to get a basement floor prepped for the pour he had set up for the afternoon , and when we arrived on the job site , I was about to meet the crew .

As I hope out the truck at age 11 , I’m ready to work $50 a day , shit yeah I’m down , my uncle started me at $50 a day , even though his regular guys made on $80 a day , well that’s the perks of family , and also my uncles groomed us in life to work hard and taught us a trade that I’m grateful for .

So I jump out the truck , no fear in the world , I’m with my uncle , ain’t scared of grown men , my uncles there , so I fear nothing , I’m a good kid , hard nosed , seasoned by my uncles as I grew up , take no shit , but give none either , talk to anyone , have fun , just a regular kid with hardly a care in the world .
As I walk straight up to the crew , 4 guys , I reach my hand out to the first one , he’s an older fella , bout 55 I’m guessing , I shake his hand , now when I tell ya his grip almost broke my fingers , that the truth , I said hi , I’m Scott , and he said I know young man , Donnie told us you where coming today , I’m Holt , nice to meet ya young man 😁

Next up I greet the tall lanky fella , I reach my hand out , I’m Scott , the skinny dude says , how ya doin young man , I’m Randy , you ready ta work buddy , he’ll yah I say as only an 11 year old can say as I’m already spending that $50 imma make , ( candy , video arcade ) .

Next up , reach my hand up , I’m Scott , to the tall , but solid man bout 35 I’m guessing , he’s definitely the main man I assume , cause he’s matter of fact bout everything , he says , I’m Jimbo , but you can call me “Snowball” , I said nice to meet ya snowball , and move on down to the last guy .

Now when I tell ya , this dudes 6’ 2 and shoulders as broad as I’ve ever seen , that would be true , I reach my hand out , expecting a crushing handshake , to my surprise it’s a soft hand shake as I say I’m Scott , now he’s says hey budddddy I’m Paul ( not real name ) he’s 18 , closest to my age , so immediately like him , he says , Scott , stick with me today and I’ll show ya what to do as I’m beeping from ear to ear as he’s as nice as can be to me , I’m suddenly snapped back to reality , when my uncle Donnie yells from the truck , what the **** y’all gonna do , suck each other’s $&@&’s all day , we got concrete coming in 3 hours , let’s get this basement set up mother f ers .

I worked that day and bout an hour before concrete was set to arrive , my uncle Donnie pulls me and Paul to the side and says Scott , you see that dump truck over there ? I said yeah , what you want me to do as I glance at Paul and he’s grinning , as if he knows what’s coming , Uncle Donnie says , look here Scott , Paul’s liscense is suspended , and we need to get that truck empty , as Paul starts laughing , Donnie says , look , you and Paul are gonna take that out to old man Banks yard , he knows your coming , take it and dump that shit and come on back , concretes here in an hour , hurry on back .

So as I run and jump in the passenger seat waitin for Paul to jump in to drive us to dump this truck , Paul comes round the other side and says , move over Scott , I ain’t got no liscense , this is what we are gonna do , your gonna steer this thing and work the gas , I’ll shift the gears and everything will be ahhright 🤷‍♂️

Shit , he didn’t have to tell me twice , as I’d driven trucks before , with my uncles on the farm , so hell , I thought it would be fun .

So off we go , it’s bout 20 minutes to Old man Banks yard , and I pull out onto dale blvd , and as I do I almost sideswipe a car and Paul doesn’t even flinch , so as I approach the light ahead , Paul says hang this left , I do it without hesitation and suddenly we are on a dirt road headed into the woods . Bout three minutes into the woods , Paul says , stop right here Scott , I do and he jumps out , comes round and says slide over Budddy , and I did , he backed that thing off the road and dumped that shit off the dirt road next to some trees and we switched places and I drove us back to the main road heade back to the job only 5 minutes down the street when Paul says , Scott , go ahead and go up to the 7-11 and I did just that , we went in , and Paul bought me a slurpee and grabbed himself some Budweiser.

We get back to the truck and I’m bout to drive off and he says , hold up now , we got 30 minutes to kill as he opened one of those Budweisers and we chilled as he drank those 6 he bought rather quickly and I drink my slurpee , we get back to the job and poured that concrete and we were done round 1 pm and nobody said a word to Paul or me , as they already knew Paul could drink and still work his ass off , that was Paul , And I love you buddddy . My time I had you as my friend , I’ll cherish the rest of my life budddy . Was thinking bout you this morning I love you man ❤And miss you still to this day ❤


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Ok , your right , those are the rules on up.net , I simply asked , carry on , free country .


FWIW I'm enjoying your story, in spite of the fact that we don't agree on everything. Hopefully we learn from each other.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> …, free country .


For now


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ben4given said:


> For now


Yep , free , a word that can only be achieved one way in life , I was freed many many years ago as a young man .😁


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Yep , free , a word that can only be achieved one way in life , I was freed many many years ago as a young man .😁


NOW we are on the same page. #Forgiven


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> FWIW I'm enjoying your story, in spite of the fact that we don't agree on everything. Hopefully we learn from each other.


Doubtful , I was taught by a greater man , long long ago , and those lessons have stuck in my heart ever since , but it’s a free country , and forum , I need no lessons from ya , you showed me who you were a few post back , now if ya don’t mind , allow me to tell my story , but obv , you won’t , so carry on , free country , free site .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> NOW we are on the same page. #Forgiven


I’ve been on that page since I came into this world , but please , if ya don’t mind , sit back and let me tell my story , thank you .


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Haha you're funny. Anyone can post in any thread on this forum. You don't get to make up rules because you started the thread. Any time you respond to me, I'm going to respond to you. Which fits right in with your philosophy above "I give an appropriate response in all situations". SO DO I. If you want to stop having a conversation, stop talking to me directly, and continue your story. Nothing I have typed will slow you down in any way unless you feel the need to read it or respond. GAME. SET. MATCH.


You are the one who talked to me , I’m telling a story to all that read , not just you , so let’s get these facts straight , what you just said is not true , and if you’d like I will screenshot your first comment , without even introducing yourself first , want to see how you greeted me ? Well here it is , hope you don’t lead with this when you talk to someone for the first time


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

No more stories , the end .
Thanks for takin the time to read this

Scott

ps , it’s a jungle in here 🤷‍♂️😁


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fromstartofinish said:


> No more stories , the end .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 627233


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> No more stories , the end .
> Thanks for takin the time to read this
> 
> Scott
> ...


I'm really glad it's over 🤣
Personally couldnt wait for the end LOL


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Now this one will be short and sweet ,
> After the “run” , I learned a lesson , and adapted , so bout somewhere round trip 200 , I was a little seasoned .
> 
> Go to pick up near el Cortez hotel , Fremont street area ( not nice area for sure) , Two Jamaican ladies hop in with two large bags , and I see one has a $50 bill in her hand , so I’ve seen this drill before so I know what I’m gonna do , no I do need all of you Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts to turn your head and do not read this part, I said how y’all doing ladies, and the one with the $50 in her hands reaches it towards me and says don’t worry about what the app tells you to do we got four stops we need to make, and here’s $50 for your troubles, so I took that $50 and then I’ll look both of them dead score on theeyes , as I put that $50 bill in my pocket I looked over my shoulders and I told those two ladies, yeah I’m get the *** out of this car right now I know what you were getting ready to do and I want no parts of it as they started him and Hollyn about getting that $50 bill back, of which they were not, not as they went round and round about me about that $50 I told them that if they did not get out the ***ing car immediately I was going to call the police, and those were the magic words and they got out of my vehicle and I hauled ass out of there, but I did enjoy that $50 bill I can tell you that right now. ** them is what I say, they nobody I fear in this life. Now I do have to go back to work and because I actually have a ride that I have not even moved to go get since I wrote this but they’ll be there when I get there, and if they are normal human being they will get a ride, but if they are not I guarantee I will cancel their ass on the spot but I will collect that dumb ass fee for them wasting my time now I hope everybody has a great day as I intend to do as well, thank you for listening


What was in the bags


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Good stories. 

Would hate for him to be my uber driver. 

What an A hole!!! But he don't even know it, with his God complex.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

Fromstartofinish said:


> No more stories , the end .
> Thanks for takin the time to read this
> 
> Scott
> ...


Enjoyed the stories but wish you could have avoided getting into it with the trolls. I would have enjoyed more stories as I too have 10k rides and would have liked to compare notes.


----------

